# Happy birthday to sweet Dena!



## Cassidy's Mom

Dena is 4 years old today!







She's just the best, sweetest, most wonderful dog we could have ever hoped for.









Her first day home - first toy, a stuffed crab










All pooped out from playing in the yard










So pretty, at 6 months old










And almost a year










Her serious side










She loves beaches and balls










Swimming with her brother










And beating him to the ball










"Her" bench at Point Isabel










The ocean










But NOT dock diving!


















On of my all time favorite pics of her as a puppy










And as an adult










Happy birthday baby girl!!!


----------



## Vinnie

Wow, Dena has the best birthday in the world! 








Dena! 
Love the puppy picture with the green ear.


----------



## Brightelf

Happy Birthday







Dena







SWEETNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grimmi and I send you many warn Birthday wishes, that your day may be a happy one! Pssst.. share your cake with Keef too, hokay?


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Wonderful Dena. 

Your mom said something about you being a adult. Don't tell her you don't want to grow up!


----------



## Fodder

Happy Birthday to my absolute most favorite dog (shhh, my pups are downstairs) IN... THE... WORLD... and I imagine if there dogs on other plants - you'd be my favorite of those as well!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY

xoxo


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: CamerafodderHappy Birthday to my absolute most favorite dog (shhh, my pups are downstairs) IN... THE... WORLD... and I imagine if there dogs on other planets - you'd be my favorite of those as well!!!










I won't tell them if you won't....


----------



## tracyc

Happy birthday you beautiful girl. Here's to many, many more!


----------



## elsie

wow, dena's 4yrs old !! time sure does fly.

miss dena, hope this is your best birthday so far, with many many even better ones to come!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks everyone, from me and my pretty Dena girl!


----------



## kshort

Happy Birthday, Dena!!!







Geesh - there are just no words to describe how gorgeous she is!


----------



## Amaruq

Dena! And







to many many more!


----------



## 3K9Mom

Dena, Birthday Wishes from all of us:











And a little special something from your pal Camper,


----------



## kelso

Pretty pretty Dena!!!! Love that bench photo..she is just gorgeous!


----------



## krystaltiger

Happy Belated Birthday Dena!!!










She is such a beautiful puppy and just as adorable at 4 as she was at just a few weeks!.

Hope she got all kinds of great puppy treats and presents! Heck who am I kidding, I KNOW she got all that and so much more. 

PS - I love that last face shot!!!!!!!

Peg & Jordan


----------



## Rika_Tula

Happy 4th Birthday, stunning Dena!

















...woot-woot!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy 4 and many, many more! Is your brother Keefer jealous?







Hope your mom and dad spoil you rotten today. Hugs from Sean and Neely.


----------



## CherryCola

Happy Birthday Dena!!!!!







You are such a gorgeous girl


----------



## JenM66

Dena (not as much as Gracie but pretty darned close). She is just too beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mspiker03

Happy Birthday Dena! Hope mom and dad spoiled you!


----------



## Clare

Sasha and Wolfgang say "Happy Belated Birthday Dena!!!!"

They dont get on the computer as much as they used too


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Ummmmmmm.........

How did I miss this very important event???????

I hope your Bday was great D and get better so you can lots more of them!!!


----------



## wolfstraum

Hope Mom gave you a nice big fat steak Dena!

(Belatedly!!!!)







































Lee


----------



## Lynn_P

I'm belated too ~ but a big Happy Birthday Dena


----------



## GSDBESTK9




----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks again everyone! Unfortunately her birthday was when she must have eaten whatever it was (squirrel?) that made her sick.







Either that or the previous day, because it was on the 12th that she first started acting not herself and her appetite was off. But she's feeling much better now!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Me thinks she found her own birthday gift??????? Wonderful things that our dear dogs love!!


----------



## littledmc17

I missed her birthday
but happy late birthday beautiful girl!!


----------

